# Help With My Briggs&Stratton Engine!



## gearheadmike (Nov 13, 2011)

ok i just bought a wizard lawn mower with the briggs 14.5 hp ohv motor he said it was sized so i got it in garage and checked oil clean little low and gasy but ok and then pulled belt off noticed starter was stuck ingaged mode took that off then pulled plug out and soaked inside with PB Blaster. i noticed rats nest under the cover so pulled flywhel cover off took nest out and then relized the coil was all rusty took that off (thinking might of rusted to flywheel) well i then put a pipe wrench on bottem pully and it with little force it moved some. So i then thought id take the flywheel off. THATS when i found out what happened. All the 1'' magnets came unglued from flywheel and was bound in the stator witch is why it wouldnt turn over. from it catching it broke one of the mounting ears off the block where the stator would mount to.

The engine model number is# 287707 i cant seem to find a flywheel for it at all and is there anyway of getting the piece put back on weld it or should the other 3of 4 mounts hold it? heres some pics


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

You might be able to epoxy that stator mount back onto the block with some JB Weld. With the other three mounts still intact, it should hold just fine. Either that, or find someone who can weld or braze aluminum and have them fix it. As for the flywheel, have you looked up the part online at all? Try www.partstree.com or www.rcpw.com and search for your model and type number to find the parts breakdowns for that engine.


----------



## FIXEMUP (Dec 16, 2009)

I would use JB WELD, the original not the quick weld. Clean the flywheel and magnets then JB them in place. Do the same with the block and mount. Do not be in a hurry to assemble as it should cure for 24 hours or more depending on temperature. Carefully install a new stator and install the flywheel. This has been done many times as this is a common problem. GOOD LUCK Roger


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

The early models had a problem with this,but the flywheel and stators from a 12.5-16.5 ohv are the same,as long as they have the same #,& size of magnets,and the wires on the stator are the same,it should work. The bonding agent on the magnets from the factory is heat/shock resistant,and JB doesn't work too well for rebonding them. You would also have to place them in exactly the right position.Best to replace the flywheel.


----------



## gearheadmike (Nov 13, 2011)

so 12.5-16.5 should work? i found a parts number for the matching flywheel and it pulled up a few different places on the weband showed a 18hp flywheel. is the crankshafts in them the same size?


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Generally,if the part # is the same,and the ring gear is the same (aluminum/steel),it will work.Yours takes a #693557,so if you find one from an engine series (200000-280000)with the same part #,it should work.The twin-cylinder flywheels are much larger due to the xtra mass needed to balance the engine.Single -cylinder engines(ohv)may have the same flywheel #,in a different series, such as a277707 engine #,and ohv.


----------



## gearheadmike (Nov 13, 2011)

ok see my flywheel had the plastic ring gear but i took ins out do to not being able to get in there and wire brush it. so ill check around and see. Does it matter wich way the mags face? i know it has to fit the same but i mean the polarity of the mags?


----------

